# old and worked i656



## onemoar (Jun 19, 2011)

hello we have a I656 with a 2600 loader on it shes seen better days 
starter is blown so we pull her with big green (oliver 1850) to start her (always starts with a 5 foot roll)
I have a few questions since the manual for her is long since gone

1. what oil to use for the motor
2. what oil to use for the hydro
3. how often should I oil the air cleaner


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, onemoar,
I looked at Tractordata.com to see if i could find anything out about your tractor, if you give a year and more info it might make it easier, also a Photo would help.
Cheers:beer:
:aussie:


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

For the engine oil, I'd use a 15w-40 if its a diesel or a 10w-30 if its a gas. Make sure the oil you use is for the type of engine you are putting it in (ie diesel oil for a diesel engine, gasoline oil for a gasoline engine). There are two different types of engine oil, and you shouldn't interchange them. The hydro should use HyTrain oil from Case IH. You can get it at any Case IH dealership. Other types of oil are not recommended. According to Tractordata.com, the air cleaner is a dry cartridge type and shouldn't be oiled.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Danger!!!!!!!!!

Tow starting a Hydro will cause the pump & motor piston slippers to roll their edges and soon your hydro will need an expensive overhaul??????


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Good catch cyrush. Is this a hydrostatic drive or a gear drive transmission? I thought you meant hydraulic reservoir when you said "hydro" as in short for hydraulics.


----------



## onemoar (Jun 19, 2011)

gear drive I wasn't aware you could tug start a hydro-static
oil sorted and changed a-worrie-some amount of shavings in the oil but who knows when it was last changed


----------

